# painting blades????????????



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

i just started painting my own blades but the colors arnet coming out as bright or as glossy as i would like, there not flat they just dont pop like the ones i was buying prepainted any ideas.. buy the way im using creatx paint right from the bottle and an iwata eclipse airbrush and painting at 35psi

thanks
mike


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Did you clear coat them yet? Clearing them causes the colors to really pop, shine, show gloss however you want to put it. What are you going to use for a clear coat?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

put a base coat of white first


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

i tried putting white down and it was ok, it just seems to be like a pain to paint things when the blade color is part of the scheme etc confusion, chickenwing..... i tried krylon gloss clearcoat and wasnt impressed with the results


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

If your doing say dots you would have to pot white down first that should make the color pop. then clear coat.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I always underlay white first, then add my colors....especially the lighter ones and florescents. The final clearcoats also helps make 'em pop.


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

What kind of clear coat works best????????


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

WalleyeMike23 said:


> What kind of clear coat works best????????


I've been using Devcon 2-ton epoxy at KGone's recommendation and I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I just use High Gloss Clear Lacquer....a bunch of coats...let them dry well between coats.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I did some buzzer blades last summer and had problems with the paint chipping off. Next iteration I sanded blades with coarse sandpaper=>primer=>white=>color=>clear lacquer. I tried to keep all layers as thin as possible (did put on a few coats of clear)while still getting the desired results. The thicker your layers the more likely to chip. Didn't try coating with D2T or Etex bc I thought that might affect the action of the blades due to their thickness.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Some of my early blades that I clear coated with lacquer have started chipping, although they've seen a decent amount of use. I was told that the Devcon epoxy would be too heavy to use on blades, so I took the average weight of ten popular store bought blades, and it was 3.2 grams. I then weighed ten of my home brewed blades that appeared to have about the same amount of paint on them as the store boughts. Mine averaged out at 2.8 grams. Mine spin nicely, even at very low speeds.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Leave it to Het to weigh his blades. I remember when he weighed each one of his dipsy's! So meticulous. Just can't argue with the results though. Well it looks like I am going to have to look for my scale. I haven't used it since.....? Well we won't get into that.....


----------

